# Medicom Blade Runner Spinner



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Decided I better get moving if it has a chance of going to WF. It sure doesn't look like much broke down into parts.











If anybody else is thinking of converting the Medicom Back to the Future2 car into a spinner, Nick Whitlow's site is a great primer for breaking it down into parts for painting:

http://hometown.aol.com/nkw1965/BRSpinner.html

I'm doing mine quite a bit different from how he did his, and plan to light mine also.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Drilled out the body with a 7/32 bit to allow for the the LED's and wiring, I had a guy that builds landing lights for RC planes whip up this rig for me, I got 2 bright blue flashing LEDS(roof), two bright red flashing LEDS(roof), and two steady burning bright white LED's(big lightbar in front & FO for dash), the whole thing is powered by a 3 AA battery pack.










Light test are fun!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oooh! Bright, shiney lights!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice. Off to a good start. I would love to find one of these for myself. I love the spinner!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

This is actually going together faster and easier than I expected, I had my first batch of parts ready for primer and a basecoat before the day was over. After a lot of testing, I decided on Tamiya "Brilliant Blue" (PS-30). To me it looks like a decent compromise between what the fullsized Spinners paint job looked like real life and the way it actually looked onscreen










I'd be curious to hear what other color blue people have used on their Spinners!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Scott, next time you have a light test photo, give a sunglasses warning!! LOL

Good luck on your Spinner!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

A little more progress. One of the parts missing from the "BTTF" car is the lightbars on top of the Spinner. I took a $2 Lindberg "Emergency 911 Accessory Kit" I found on @bay, it's made for 1/24 & 1/25 police cars and comes with a vector lightbar and shotgun. The vector lightbar wasn't the right shape to fit on the Spinner because of the big roof hump/light. You can see what the part looked like originally, it's the black triangular piece in front of the modified lightbars. I took an xacto saw, and carefully cut out about a 1/4 strip from the center of the base, removing the middle light. A little clean up with sanding sticks and some paint, and it assembles into a pretty decent readily available (and cheap) set of spinner lightbars.


----------

